# 2171 & 2173 CAPs



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Dears,

As per CIC Currently (12-11-2014)

2173 Software engineers and designers = 699
&
2171 Information systems analysts and consultants = 553

Do you think there is still chance to apply and come under Cap for these NOCs?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

I think it is difficult for anyone to answer that......

We never know exactly how many application have been sent till today and how many will be sent till dec 2014.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Flying Bird said:


> Dears,
> 
> As per CIC Currently (12-11-2014)
> 
> ...



Nobody here can possibly answer that.


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

2173 Cap also filled 

As per today(13-11-2014) situation:


2171	Information systems analysts and consultants 553
2172	Database analysts and data administrators 134
2173	Software engineers and designers 1,000
2174	Computer programmers and interactive media developers 1,000


----------



## piyushsuri (Jun 25, 2014)

Cap for 2173 is already full as per CIC website, so don't go for that..


----------



## zeez313 (Nov 8, 2009)

if somebody still not applied, i personally do not recommend to proceed now. Because all applications are now converging and at concluding stage. so Caps are now exponentially finishing especially in case of IT. Now i recommend for Express entry.


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

piyushsuri said:


> Cap for 2173 is already full as per CIC website, so don't go for that..


where exactly did you see the quote getting filled.
i still see the last update of 6th nov only no new update.
can you please post the link for the same.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

yes last update they did on CIC was in one month. 

you might have to wait for another month, because end of the year they get a lot of application


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

rocky1977 said:


> where exactly did you see the quote getting filled.
> i still see the last update of 6th nov only no new update.
> can you please post the link for the same.:fingerscrossed:


Dear Rocky hope you already got the updated candidates results, if not then go to CIC site
Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers
and search for desired NOC.


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

zeez313 said:


> if somebody still not applied, i personally do not recommend to proceed now. Because all applications are now converging and at concluding stage. so Caps are now exponentially finishing especially in case of IT. Now i recommend for Express entry.


As per CIC (21-11-2014), NOC 2172(Data Base) = 134 and still have some chances under this category, one might try and still can get through


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

2171 Information systems analysts and consultants = 1000

It's official now


----------



## zeez313 (Nov 8, 2009)

No dear now chances are over.
If you still not applied then wait for express entry.
As you realized that last time there were 553 for consultant and now its 1000. 
The same will be happend for Database category.
Any way everyone can decide better about himself.


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

What happens with the applications which are not selected due to finished quota? 
I sent my application 1 month ago, but the 1000 quota has finished now and my card was not charged, so I assume that my application could not make it. What I want to know, what happens with the documentation I sent with the application, do they return it?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys how to prepare reference letter

Pls guide


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys how to prepare reference letter
> 
> Pls guide


On company letter head!
Stamped signed by authorized person with his contact details.
Mention its full time job in letter.
Job duties mentioned in bullet points, make sure it matches noc you are applying for.
Company full address; contact details.
Job start and end date or mention present.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Sheray said:


> On company letter head!
> Stamped signed by authorized person with his contact details.
> Mention its full time job in letter.
> Job duties mentioned in bullet points, make sure it matches noc you are applying for.
> ...


Can we give statutory declaration also


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Statutory declaration wont work !


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Sheray said:


> Statutory declaration wont work !


Thanks buddy


----------

